# Citrus Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

Second go around for the Citrus on the chicken!  I loaded these legs down with the Citrus.  I glazed half of them with TPJ Mandarin Habanero Jelly and the others were not sauce.  I really loved the flavor of both.  The citrus is coming through and the heat is still there, just not overpowering!! 

The shiney ones are the ones that were glazed with TPJ and the dull crispy ones were just the Citrus seasoning!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking great as usual Larry. If we lived near each other we would have to diet year round.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

Look good Larry.  I don't know how you can diet with all that rub to test.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks good...gonna miss the pics when you are on your diet....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 24, 2006)

It all looks great Larry.  I especially like the looks of the glazed TPJ legs!

Great job on the photos too, especially pic #2.  Love the little crystals!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep eating Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks great Dude !


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice job bud


----------



## john a (Dec 25, 2006)

That is some good looking chicken, wish I had a couple of those legs right now.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Second go around for the Citrus on the chicken!  I loaded these legs down with the Citrus.  I glazed half of them with TPJ Mandarin Habanero Jelly and the others were not sauce.  I really loved the flavor of both.  The citrus is coming through and the heat is still there, just not overpowering!!
> 
> The shiney ones are the ones that were glazed with TPJ and the dull crispy ones were just the Citrus seasoning!



Larry,
Did you do those on the WSM or a grill? If WSM, what temp did you use? They look good. Good job.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did them on the Kettle, not really sure what temp.....


----------



## LowRent (Dec 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Did them on the Kettle, not really sure what temp.....



Kettle. Got it. Looks like they got at least some direct heat.


----------

